

Welcome to Ceylon, a JVM-based programming language - stickfigure
http://ceylon-lang.org/

======
teyc
I'm an aficionado as far as languages go. They need to really explain the
motivations in more detail.

~~~
kodablah
So much of the quick intro seems to center around multiple inheritance by
several names. There are some pieces in there that simply fix some of what
some people consider Java's follies (e.g. ==/equals, no generic type erasure,
etc). They sure added a lot of keywords though (exists, satisfies, given, etc)

